# Pregnancy after a Blighted Ovum ?



## Chrissi1981

I was told I had had a mmc at almost 11 weeks. Last month. They said that it was likely to have been a blighted ovum as there was no embryo present or yolk sac. I am just now having my first AF 4 weeks post mc. Has anyone gotten pregnant the month after ? Or 3 months after a blighted ovum ?? Xx


----------



## aknqtpie

I didn't get pregnant immediately after my B.O. .. but one of my good friends got pregnant the cycle after her D&C.. she had a BO as well.


----------



## Topanga053

I didn't get pregnant immediately after my BO. That pregnancy was our second cycle; it took eight cycles to get pregnant again after AF returned after my D&C. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Losing a pregnancy and then TTCAL is heartbreaking; I wouldn't wish it on anyone. But, even though it took us a long time, our second pregnancy turned out to be our rainbow and our beautiful little girl is now just over six months old. It broke my heart at the time, but now I couldn't imagine it any other way. She was worth the wait. <3


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ah well it is what it is. I'm trying to deal with it positively. We conceived straight away when trying last time so we shall see what happens. I have my 1st AF now 4 weeks after a natural miscarriage so I'm happy with that. We shall see what happens. Happy to hear though that your 2nd pregnancies were so successful ;) this makes me more hopeful xx


----------



## Kasey84

So sorry for your loss Hun! I got pregnant again about 7 months after my blighted ovum, but it did take longer then 4 weeks for AF to return and then I waited a couple of months to ttc (just because I wasn't ready emotionally). 

I now have a beautiful rainbow baby boy who is my world! 

Best of luck and don't give up hope!


----------



## dairymomma

I've gotten a bfp as early as 5 weeks after a blighted ovum. My last pregnancy in fact, was that very bfp. My LO is now 6 weeks old and currently letting me know she's hungry.


----------



## wannabemama24

I am so sorry for your loss. I had a BO in December our first try ever trying to conceive. It was so hard because I felt as if my family didn't understand why I was said because there was never a "baby". There was in my hopes and dreams with that pregnancy. We tried again before I got my first period but I didn't get pregnant. The cycle of my first real period after the m/c I got a bfp! I'm currently 25 weeks with a little girl. It only took us a month after to get pregnant. I wish you the best of luck!:hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

wannabemama24 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I had a BO in December our first try ever trying to conceive. It was so hard because I felt as if my family didn't understand why I was said because there was never a "baby". There was in my hopes and dreams with that pregnancy. We tried again before I got my first period but I didn't get pregnant. The cycle of my first real period after the m/c I got a bfp! I'm currently 25 weeks with a little girl. It only took us a month after to get pregnant. I wish you the best of luck!:hugs:

This is so lovely to hear. I'm do overwhelmed with joy for you. We also part tried to conceive after miscarriage but part wasn't as I've been taking Agnus Castus and wanted to wait a month before really trying. I'm cycle day 9 now and very anxious (must do yoga but have had a terrible summer head cold which means it's painful to practice ). In doing everything possible to help with implantation so I'm hoping it'll be a hethy fertilised egg and come Christmas I can send out personalised greeting cards to announce my pregnancy. This week there's will be a lot of praying !!

Congratulations honey. Sending you lots of love and healing energy for a healthy birth.

Love Chrissi xxx


----------



## wannabemama24

Chrissi1981 said:


> wannabemama24 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. I had a BO in December our first try ever trying to conceive. It was so hard because I felt as if my family didn't understand why I was said because there was never a "baby". There was in my hopes and dreams with that pregnancy. We tried again before I got my first period but I didn't get pregnant. The cycle of my first real period after the m/c I got a bfp! I'm currently 25 weeks with a little girl. It only took us a month after to get pregnant. I wish you the best of luck!:hugs:
> 
> This is so lovely to hear. I'm do overwhelmed with joy for you. We also part tried to conceive after miscarriage but part wasn't as I've been taking Agnus Castus and wanted to wait a month before really trying. I'm cycle day 9 now and very anxious (must do yoga but have had a terrible summer head cold which means it's painful to practice ). In doing everything possible to help with implantation so I'm hoping it'll be a hethy fertilised egg and come Christmas I can send out personalised greeting cards to announce my pregnancy. This week there's will be a lot of praying !!
> 
> Congratulations honey. Sending you lots of love and healing energy for a healthy birth.
> 
> Love Chrissi xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I really hope you get your healthy little rainbow this time. :thumbup:


----------



## londongirl

I am SOOOOO sorry you had to go through this. Been there, horrible. Honestly, I do relate.

Took us over half a year to get pregnant again after a BO and a D&C, but it has been a wonderful, successful pregnancy so worth the wait.

Two friends of mine got pregnant straight after BO/D&C and all was well.

Just remember a BO is a chance happening and does NOT mean you'll have another one xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

We did fall pregnant on the 1st cycle after a Blighted Ovum and am now 7weeks and 1 day pregnant. I'm hoping that this one will be our rainbow. I will keep you all updated xxx


----------



## wannabemama24

Yaaaay! Congrats! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Sticky dust your way!:dust::dust: I'm sure this will be your rainbow.


----------



## aknqtpie

Fingers crossed that everything looks good! When is your first appointment?


----------



## Chrissi1981

aknqtpie said:


> Fingers crossed that everything looks good! When is your first appointment?

Officially the 24th October. Far off but time goes quick nowadays as long as I keep myself busy !!!

And for you hun ? Did you have an early scan ?? Xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

I had one at 8w2d. Everything looked good :) I go back in next week for my Nuchal Scan so I will get to see the baby again :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

Good luck sweetness xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

So ladies I wanted to come here and tell you all some big news. Eek. So I went for a scan yesterday and discovered that I'm pregnant with twins !!! I'm in such shock. I can hardly believe that this was my scan that it was precorded and someone else's video lol.

Hopefully, everything will be fine. But we are not sure about one of the babies. Baby As heart was so low and quiet we couldn't hear it but he is measuring 3 days behind Baby B. My sonographer believes I ovulated twice once on the 22nd August and then on 25th lol so technically they aren't twins. 

Why can't my body just be normal ?! 

Xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Thank you hun. I'm still very worried though. My sonographer was basing the gestation age from the day I ovulated and not from my LMP which is so strange to someone from the UK. He also gave me a due date two weeks later than what I was told by my doctor.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I haven't been on here in so long. But I wanted to stay that unfortunately things turned for the worst in October and I ended up losing both of the growing beans. I have since then been up and down but now I am leaving it in the hands of God. It has been 2 cycles since my 2nd miscarriage. Apprently, I ovulated twice that's why I conceived twins. Hopefully this next time there will be just one healthy happy bean so as not to complicate things. Lol...

Hope everyone is doing well.

xxx


----------



## wannabemama24

Chrissi1981 said:


> I haven't been on here in so long. But I wanted to stay that unfortunately things turned for the worst in October and I ended up losing both of the growing beans. I have since then been up and down but now I am leaving it in the hands of God. It has been 2 cycles since my 2nd miscarriage. Apprently, I ovulated twice that's why I conceived twins. Hopefully this next time there will be just one healthy happy bean so as not to complicate things. Lol...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> xxx

Oh my goodness I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you the best of luck in conceiving a healthy little bean. Does your doctor think there's something going on causing the two miscarriages? It could just be a bad fluke. I'm sending you all the sticky baby dust possible. :dust::dust:


----------



## Chrissi1981

They said it could just be one of those things. That I conceived too quickly and my body wasn't ready to carry two. I had some tests done by the doctor but they were just to check my thyroid, liver function, blood and iron count, for celiac disease (I get a lot of abdominal cramps), diabetes, vitamin b9 and b12. All fine. 

I'm being tested for hormones and minerals private but I'm thinking that they will come back fine. I always ovulate day 14 and get my monthly day 27 -28. That's all good. Scans showed healthy ovaries not cysts or anything that really shouldn't t be there. 

I do though have IBS which has gotten worse with the miscarriages. Certain foods cause me a flare up so next time I fall pregnant I must be extra careful to avoid these foods.

We shall see. I just put my trust in God / Universe :thumbup:

Love to u xx


----------



## aknqtpie

I am so sorry for your losses. I hope that when you and your body are ready, you conceive a happy healthy bean! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## wannabemama24

Chrissi1981 said:


> They said it could just be one of those things. That I conceived too quickly and my body wasn't ready to carry two. I had some tests done by the doctor but they were just to check my thyroid, liver function, blood and iron count, for celiac disease (I get a lot of abdominal cramps), diabetes, vitamin b9 and b12. All fine.
> 
> I'm being tested for hormones and minerals private but I'm thinking that they will come back fine. I always ovulate day 14 and get my monthly day 27 -28. That's all good. Scans showed healthy ovaries not cysts or anything that really shouldn't t be there.
> 
> I do though have IBS which has gotten worse with the miscarriages. Certain foods cause me a flare up so next time I fall pregnant I must be extra careful to avoid these foods.
> 
> We shall see. I just put my trust in God / Universe :thumbup:
> 
> Love to u xx

Wow. I'm glad you've gotten testing done to check everything. I had to be careful of what I ate when I was pregnant because of possible undiagnosed celiac. 

I'm sure it was probably as simple as your body not being ready and next time it'll be a sticky bean for sure! I'm sending you happy thoughts!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Aw hun thank you so very much. So sweet.:hugs:


----------



## Dill

So sorry to hear about your ups and downs! I can relate. I lost a double-ovulation pair in August but had to get one of them (a blighted ovum) removed via D&C in late September. Got pregnant again in December, but lost it last week.

Fingers are crossed that you get your rainbow soon!


----------

